# Замена пружинки



## genna (23 Июл 2015)

как заменить пружинку в правой клавиатуре баяна старт? нужно ли  вынимать ось?


----------



## ze_go (23 Июл 2015)

genna (23.07.2015, 14:34) писал:


> нужно ли вынимать ось?


 нужно


----------

